# Horse Mouth Cyst? Lump?



## MaHaRiJaCkSoN (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, i was just wondering what you may think this is? Its a lump about the size of a 50 cent coin, do you think it could be anything to worry about? the vets coming tomorrow.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Since he is gray it might be a melanoma, a type of cancer in horses (especially gray and white ones) that usually is not very serious. But I've never heard of one inside the mouth...keep us updated on what the vet says.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

He could have gotten stung by something he picked up on his grass or hay....My friends mare ate(well tried) a wasp that was on the hay in her haybag and her whole bottem lip swelled.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Interesting point PhantomColt...I've never heard of that happening but I guess its quite possible!


----------

